# Cleaning Top Range~



## dodgerbuddy (Feb 11, 2007)

Tell me something my fellow Chefs. My kitchen Range is a little less than 2 years old. And I am still taking the Grids (on top of the burners) and seasoning them with a little cooking oil after I have scrubbed them. How long should one keep doing this? I scrub my grids with a green scratch pad and soap and then I follow up with cooking oil. 2nd question: how do you clean the burners themselves. I push a toothpick through the wholes and then scrub the outside area with soap. Anything else I can do to keep these clean?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I run them through the dish machine. If they have a lot of crud in the holes , before running them through machine, invert on another burner (still in place) and light burner which will turn the crud into carbon which will be easier to clean out. When they come out of machine, put back in place and light burner to dry out.

What material are the grids (AKA spiders) made out of?


----------



## dodgerbuddy (Feb 11, 2007)

cheflayne said:


> I run them through the dish machine. If they have a lot of crud in the holes , before running them through machine, invert on another burner (still in place) and light burner which will turn the crud into carbon which will be easier to clean out. When they come out of machine, put back in place and light burner to dry out.


Awesome idea! Turn them over a flame and burn the crud off. Thanks so much. How long do you keep seasoning your grids on your stove top range?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

What material are the grids (AKA spiders) made out of?


----------



## dodgerbuddy (Feb 11, 2007)

cheflayne said:


> I run them through the dish machine. If they have a lot of crud in the holes , before running them through machine, invert on another burner (still in place) and light burner which will turn the crud into carbon which will be easier to clean out. When they come out of machine, put back in place and light burner to dry out.
> 
> What material are the grids (AKA spiders) made out of?


Cast iron. . . see photo I will attach. You call them "spiders"? Ok.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

For cast iron spiders/grates, after using a scrubber and then sending through the dish machine; upon pulling out I air dry them briefly and then rub with an cloth drizzled with oil, even after 12 years.


----------



## dodgerbuddy (Feb 11, 2007)

cheflayne said:


> For cast iron spiders/grates, after using a scrubber and then sending through the dish machine; upon pulling out I air dry them briefly and then rub with an cloth drizzled with oil, even after 12 years.


No kidding! You are still treating them in oil. Thanks for replying!


----------

